# Gauge cluster facelift.



## TheBus62 (Jul 25, 2020)

I would like to do the white gauge overlays and light them up blue. Is there any way to get the gauge cluster out and get to the backlights without pulling the whole dash?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dash has to be removed on all early GTOs. If you can tell us what you're working on we can tell you how difficult (or easy) it will be.


----------



## TheBus62 (Jul 25, 2020)

1968 lemans


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TheBus62 said:


> 1968 lemans


Major undertaking that I would not do unless you wanted to restore/refurb the dash gauges & related parts.

Here are 2 pics of my 1968 Lemans gauge panel. You do have to pull the dash panel which will include all your speedo cable, wiring harness, dash control plugs, radio knobs (as I recall) and heater control cables.

Picture 1 shows the dash gauge panel separated as individual pieces. Your gauges within the pod don't need to be pulled as I am refurbing mine. Pic 2 shows the backside of the plastic gauge bezel holding all your switches.

It can be done if you care to do all the work, but to simply add the stick-on/glue-on white dial backgrounds, in my opinion, is not worth the effort unless you are doing a complete refurb/rebuild of the gauges/panel.

Suggest you also have a Service Manual having additional info/diagrams for the dash wiring/heater controls as your guide.


----------



## TheBus62 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ah. Thank you! I was looking to do the gauge lights and everything. I may try to do it. I also see them selling new full gauge panels that add a tach but the wiring is probably hell.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TheBus62 said:


> Ah. Thank you! I was looking to do the gauge lights and everything. I may try to do it. I also see them selling new full gauge panels that add a tach but the wiring is probably hell.


You can add a tach as it goes where the blank fill panel is now, unless you have a clock. I went with a clock as I am using an aftermarket round style tach that can be mounted on a steering column. Simply remove and replace.

The tach, like the clock, will have its own set of wire hook-ups, so very easy to install. I got the wiring harness which has the bulb sockets to go with mine. But, this is a factory replacement set-up.

The important thing to keep in mind is to make sure the tach will work with your distributor selection, analog (factory) or electronic. Some tachs are specific and can't be crossed over while others will work with either set-up.

From what others have posted here, if you swap to LED's, you want to keep the standard filament bulb in the GEN/Idiot light as it is part of the charging circuit and the LED doesn't work in creating the needed resistance to complete the circuit.

I am not sure what the aftermarket gauge/panels consist of. If you go that route, you also want to make sure that they come with compatible senders IF needed. Often gauge accuracy can be a problem when matching sender units are not used, or even if a factory sender is replaced with an aftermarket one.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, as Jim said, the 68 is a major undertaking but not as bad as some later models. The biggest thing to be careful of is the housing is 52 years old and the plastic is very brittle. Its very easy to snap off the plastic retainers that hold the mounting screws. Service manual is a big help.
The factory style Rally Gauge packages are available but I haven't seen any that include the tach or clock.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web?order_number_e=NTAzMTk5Mg== &method_1=&method_2=Y&on=Y&search_method=2&cat_rowid=1&search_year=1968&search_keyword=gauge&sort=0

Some but not all reproduction tachs will work fine with electronic distributors but verify with the vendor first. If adding the factory style Rally Gauges there is a minor wiring change on the gauge wiring plug and a wire to remove from the ignition switch.

I have in my younger days been able to replace the bulbs with the dash in place but I have small hands and it was very tight.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I installed Dakota Digital gauges and electrical is not my forte. Saying that.....removing and reinstalling the dash is a major undertaking as the guys have said. If I was gonna do what your suggesting, I would either install new factory gauges with or without the overlay or go digital such as mine. You only want to do it once. I am very happy with mine only thing is you have to chop your under dash harness some. And like Jim said you have to keep the gen bulb in tack, tucked







under the dash. I didn't know my wood grain vinyl wrap was crinkled till I saw this pic lol. Well the fun never ends. Good luck with your project.


----------



## marshall64 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am currently in the process of installing the dakota gauges. From what research i have done and the quality of what is in the kit I highly recommend it. As for the dash plug and wires. It was really easy to identify the turn signals, brake and high beam wires. I ran a new wire to my gas tank. I did not cut the factory dash plug but do Tape it off really well and tap into the few wires you need. I ran a fresh constant 12v and switch 12v.


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> I installed Dakota Digital gauges and electrical is not my forte. Saying that.....removing and reinstalling the dash is a major undertaking as the guys have said. If I was gonna do what your suggesting, I would either install new factory gauges with or without the overlay or go digital such as mine. You only want to do it once. I am very happy with mine only thing is you have to chop your under dash harness some. And like Jim said you have to keep the gen bulb in tack, tucked
> View attachment 136269
> under the dash. I didn't know my wood grain vinyl wrap was crinkled till I saw this pic lol. Well the fun never ends. Good luck with your project.


Did you buy a new gauge carrier as well or did you use the old one? It looks so nice


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

dvarghes92 said:


> Did you buy a new gauge carrier as well or did you use the old one? It looks so nice


I used the old one, and had a fab shop make me a metal face under the wrap so I could cover up where the old signal lights were on the dash. I pulled the original wood grain piece, and they copied that minus the old signal arrows, then used a stick-on wood Vinal from Amazon. Had to slightly trim the vinal in the left-hand corner so it would lay down.


----------

